# How do you feel about men, over 60,  with long hair?



## Jetz

I have a dear friend, male, over 60, with long hair. He's a very handsome man and over the years I have seen him
with a variety of hair lengths. (Even shaved his head once!) Personally, no matter how clean and groomed, I think it 
makes him look older when his hair is long. 

   I'd love to hear some of your opinions on this subject. Ladies and men!! 

Thanks

J.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I think long hair makes a man look older also. Personally I don't like long hair on a man at any age,that's just me. My hubby and all the men in the family have short well groomed hair or whats left of it. lol


----------



## RadishRose

I've always loved long hair on men!


----------



## Toomuchstuff

I like long hair on "some men" . When it's so thin and pulled back in a rubber band , I think "why bother?" LOL


----------



## Smiling Jane

RadishRose said:


> I've always loved long hair on men!



Me too. Long hair on some men is dead sexy.

I can't imagine Willy Nelson with short hair.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Some look good and some not so much!


----------



## CindyLouWho

I think an older man _could _definitely pull off wearing his hair long if it's kept clean & neat. I suppose hair color, personality & lifestyle would all play a part in that, but I say, do as you please, just be true to you!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robusta

Here I sit at 62 years with hair past my shoulders. I don't much care who likes it or not.

When I was a child my over worked mother used to line all five of us boys up and run the clippers over our heads. I had no choice I had no voice. I do have very clear memories of the burn of hot clipper and the smell of hot oil.

I went into the USMC and for four years I was forced by regulation under the threat of the UCMJ prison and less than honorable discharge to wear my hair in the most freakish configuration imaginable.

When I was discharged I did not get a hair cut for the four years as a way of healing.

In the 80's I would get my hair styled but maintenance was to much to often.

Don't even get me started on the guys that shave their heads. Nothing but a display of laziness.

With me it is a psychological thing about haircuts more than a love of long hair. It works for me, pocket of pony holders and I am good to go!


----------



## NancyNGA

I've never seen a man over 60 yet with very long hair, that I didn't think would look *better* with it cut short (even Willie Nelson, but that's his trademark). I guess there's always hope.  

And the less hair remaining, the shorter I think it should be.  But that's just my taste.


----------



## NancyNGA

Robusta said:


> ...Don't even get me started on the guys that shave their heads. Nothing but a display of laziness. ...


I'll have to disagree with that.  If you shaved your head, you'd have to keep it shaved.  If you let it grow long, you can go weeks, months (or years) without ever spending time getting it cut.


----------



## Falcon

If it's TOO  long, it  becomes a question of vanity  which  in turn is a sign of Insecurity.


----------



## HiDesertHal

I've had long hair for too long.  I'm considering a Crew Cut for the coming warm season up here in the High Desert.

When I was inducted into the Army in 1960, my hair was so short that the barber at the Basic Training Reception Center just waved me by.

I like my appearance in the included picture.

Hal


----------



## Jetz

*I'm not surprised to see the responses. Pretty much what I expected. Robusta, you sound like a hot ticket!! Rebellious, but it's all good.

Thanks for responding folks. I will (maybe!) share your opinions with my friend. (he won't cut his either!!)

J. *


----------



## C'est Moi

It depends on the man and the hair.   My husband still has plenty of hair and he always looks cute to me when he gets a little "shaggy", though he hasn't had shoulder-length hair in decades.   I also can't stand to see an old gray-haired man with a "man bun" or a pony tail stringing down his back.   Just a personal preference.


----------



## Victor

It looks weird, a little feminine and a throwback to the 60's.  foolish.

Celebrities get away with long hair and people like it--because they are celebrities.
If you did not know they were famous and likeable, you would disdain their hair.
Besides it looks unprofessional and not cool any more


----------



## RadishRose

Ohhh, Victor, I don't know about that....






But to each, his own.


----------



## Robusta

Victor said:


> It looks weird, a little feminine and a throwback to the 60's.  foolish.
> 
> Celebrities get away with long hair and people like it--because they are celebrities.
> If you did not know they were famous and likeable, you would disdain their hair.
> Besides it looks unprofessional and not cool any more




What the hell is unprofessional? I am not a professional and never was. The surgeon that removed a cancerous tumor from my neck several years ago was a professional. His pony tail was not a consideration.

If you ever met me you would not find anything in the least feminine about me.

I am not a celebrity and I "Get Away" (whatever the hell that means) with long hair and have for 40 plus years. I worked directly with the public for many of those years and the length of my hair never affected my performance, or the acceptance of such performance

As far as "cool factor" I was always on the cutting edge of "cool",still am.  Hair having no effect on my coolness. Just last week my 9 year old grandson looked at me while we were ice fishing and said, "Poppy, I love you, you are so cool."   I said, "Yep buddy , that is because we're standing on ice", we both laughed.

I'm thinking that you are a bit arrogant in your opinion, but that is you.


----------



## Shalimar

I love long hair in a man, nothing feminine about it. Add a moustache or a beard, ooooh, be still my heart.  So virile/masculine, slightly edgy.


----------



## Shalimar

RadishRose said:


> Ohhh, Victor, I don't know about that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to each, his own.


Mercy!


----------



## Shalimar

RadishRose said:


>



Oh so yummy.


----------



## IKE

I put my foot down and *told* mama that when I retired that I was going to grow a ponytail and get a motorcycle and that was all there was to it.

She still won't let me grow a ponytail but at least she did kinda let me get a cycle......sometimes I really hate being a whimp.


----------



## hollydolly

Smiling Jane said:


> Me too. Long hair on some men is dead sexy.
> 
> I can't imagine Willy Nelson with short hair.




...willie  with short hair... dya remember him like this....


----------



## SifuPhil

I had hair halfway down my back in a clean, neat ponytail when I went into the hospital last year.

Then one day in the shower room a nurse said "Let me trim that for you". 

Well, when you're naked in a waterproof chair you don't argue with a nurse holding scissors. I figured "a trim, okay, neaten up the loose ends."

...

Got back to my room, looked in the mirror. Ponytail all gone.

Growing it back now, but it's a slow process for me.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> I had hair halfway down my back in a clean, neat ponytail when I went into the hospital last year.
> 
> Then one day in the shower room a nurse said "Let me trim that for you".
> 
> Well, when you're naked in a waterproof chair you don't argue with a nurse holding scissors. I figured "a trim, okay, neaten up the loose ends."
> 
> ...
> 
> Got back to my room, looked in the mirror. Ponytail all gone.
> 
> Growing it back now, but it's a slow process for me.


That was a dirty trick she played on you.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> That was a dirty trick she played on you.



I know. But I got my revenge.

I got better.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> I know. But I got my revenge.
> 
> I got better.


Hahahahaha.


----------



## retiredtraveler

@radishRose

Yeah. If I looked anywhere near either of them I would have long hair too!


----------



## AprilSun

Aunt Bea said:


> Some look good and some not so much!



I don't like long hair on a man period but when they look like this picture, it is worse because they look nasty.


----------



## Manatee

To us a long haired male is either a wannabe hippy or a leftover hippy that never grew up.

Related is one who is bald on top and with a pony tail.  He could carry a sign that says "Boomer".

On a trip on a slow ship to Greece, some of us decided to grow beards.  Mine was gone on day three because it itched like hell.


----------



## SifuPhil

Manatee said:


> To us a long haired male is either a wannabe hippy or a leftover hippy that never grew up.



Some of the most famous Scholar-Warriors throughout the ages have had ponytails. 



> Related is one who is bald on top and with a pony tail.  He could carry a sign that says "Boomer".



To me it says "I'm not part of your corporate culture. Tough."


----------



## Temperance

Have always loved long hair on men.  Just want it kept clean and neat.  Age shouldn't really matter.


----------



## HiDesertHal

All the paintings and sculptures of Jesus Christ shows him with long hair, but is that relevant to anything?  

What if Moses had a flat top?

Howl


----------



## nvtribefan

I think man and women of any age should wear their hair the way they like.  Who cares what anyone else thinks?  Clean is good.


----------



## chic

I love long hair period so of course I like it on men too. As long as it's clean and groomed. I don't think long hair on a man makes him look older FYI.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've always liked long hair on men, still do, no matter what age.  My husband had shoulder length hair when I met him, but cut it shortly afterwards for work related reasons, he kept it short after that because he just preferred it that way.  I liked him both ways, it's just what the man himself wants and feels comfortable with.

  What I don't like is men who shave their heads completely bald, an aging man with male pattern baldness is just fine with me, whether he keeps it long or short, but shaving everything off is something I see a lot of men doing, many because they're losing their hair, and I think it does them a disservice, IMO.


Jeff Bridges


----------



## Jetz

*Thanks folks. This has been fun and interesting. Also revealing. Of course the choice is up to the individual, male or female and there is no set answer. Besides, ever try telling
your significant other their hair looks like....Yah, me neither. *

Sue


----------



## hearlady

RadishRose said:


>


Well,yes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Not convinced yet.  This picture is better. Who is that first man with the mustache?


----------



## terry123

RadishRose said:


>


Love it!!  Some men can pull it off.


----------



## terry123

Falcon said:


> If it's TOO  long, it  becomes a question of vanity  which  in turn is a sign of Insecurity.


Your right, Falcon!


----------



## Gary O'

men, over 60,  with long hair?


macht nichts


----------



## C'est Moi

NancyNGA said:


> Not convinced yet.  This picture is better. Who is that first man with the mustache?



Sam Elliott.


----------



## maggiemae

I think younger men can pull off the longer hair.  But as you age, not so much.  I like a neat haircut that goes with the facial and head features.  And those long scraggy beards are disgusting to me.  Keep it trimmed and neat.


----------



## KingsX

.

"Old hippy" comes to mind.

I wasn't into "hippies" even back in the 60s.


----------



## Traveler

Gary O' said:


> men, over 60,  with long hair?
> macht nichts




Some men can pull it of, but most look just plain dirty. kind of makes me wonder if they even bother to bathe.


----------



## Camper6

I trim my hair every day.  I leave it fairly long at the back because I have one of those lumps to cover.

I could have an operation to remove it but I'm afraid to.

My neighbor down the street had a small lump on the side of his neck.  He had it removed.  He got one of those infections that you can't cure.  He died.  

The lump can stay for now.  You can't notice it if I leave my hair long at the back.  I still trim it short however.

I don't think I would like rally long hair because I would be washing it constantly.  I cant stand it when it gets oily.


----------



## oldman

Don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Don M.

Hair length is no big deal...so long as it is kept clean, and fairly well groomed.  Of more importance, IMO, is moustaches and beards.  Some guys walk around with a face full of "fur"...especially around their mouth, and a close look usually shows evidence of what their last meal was.  Moustache hairs that extend below the upper lip, and long flowing beards, not only look unsightly, IMO, but also present issues with personal hygiene.


----------



## Gary O'

Traveler said:


> most look just plain dirty. kind of makes me wonder if they even bother to bathe.



Isn’t that the truth (NOT!)
It’s funny, the prejudgment of an overwrought mind
Much like the outwardly clean Pharisees judging that guy from Nazareth


----------



## rgp

First off let me say I don't care...it's none of my business but...

In post #38 Connery has long hair, with what looks like a natural fullness [of] hair. 

Yet in post #39 it looks like his crown is naturally bald ? How in the world did he go from one to the other?

I know Hollywood makeup artist can do wonders ?....Both look so natural / real...my eye is not sharp enough to make a call on which is real / fake.

Too me his age is just too close to be then / now ?


----------



## RadishRose

Why do people automatically think long hair on a man must be automatically dirty? Or "looks" dirty? Women have long hair- I've never thought she looked dirty because she had long hair.


----------



## CeeCee

I don't mind long hair on older men if it's pulled back in some way.  Long hair on a young men is fine if it's not scraggly looking.


----------



## MarciKS

first off let me say that however they want to wear their hair is their business and that this is jmo on the matter.

i think long hair on a man looks odd. especially when they pull it back in a head band or do the man bun thing. to me it looks too fruity. i prefer to see a man with short hair because one of my favorite things was to caress their neck while kissing. but that's another thread. *fans self*


----------



## Gaer

Whatever a man wants to do with his hair, or beard, or mustache is ONLY HIS BUSINESS.  I don't care if a man has any hair at all on his head, but i LOVE beards (WHITE BEARDS) and big mustaches!  Gotta say, Sean Connery and Jeff Bridges look pretty damn good!
I wear my hair long and wavy to my waist. Don't care who likes it or not!  A man should be able to do the same if he feels like it!  INDIVIDUALITY!
I do agree with Marciks that kissing a thick neck on a big hunk of a man is   "Wow"!


----------



## MarciKS

see and i like that clean shaven thing. facial hair feels icky to me.


----------



## jujube

RadishRose said:


>



Oh, _hell _yes! Just let me get my breath back...….

I can't say I'm overly fond of the mullet, the skullet or the 18-hair combover, though. I DO like bald.


----------



## jujube

And then there's Jason Momoa, who'll still be making knees shake when he's 60:


----------



## MarciKS

he doesn't do much for me.


----------



## treeguy64

MarciKS said:


> he doesn't do much for me.


Me neither!


----------



## katlupe

I like all men, long hair, shaved, bald and in between. What matters to me is if their long hair looks greasy and makes it stringy looking. I do not like those man buns either........yuk! (my opinion only, don't mean to offend anyone) As long as they keep it clean. But not liking a man because he has long hair is limiting yourself to maybe meeting a great human being.


----------



## Keesha

I’m another ‘hell yes!’ Generally speaking I don’t but
‘pant’...,,


----------



## treeguy64

This guy, on the other hand.... quite the ladies man, as I recall.


----------



## StarSong

Not to burst your bubble @jujube, but Sean Connery is quite bald and has been reliant on wigs & toupees since James Bond days.  With that bearded eggshell fringe, I hope he isn't rocking long hair.  A good looking man either way though.  

I saw him at a restaurant in Los Angeles about 20 years ago. He and his wife were having dinner with Sidney Poitier and his wife. I nearly vaulted over my table to get to them, but showed great restraint and merely smiled their way.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I like all men, long hair, shaved, bald and in between. What matters to me is if their long hair looks greasy and makes it stringy looking. I do not like those man buns either........yuk! (my opinion only, don't mean to offend anyone) As long as they keep it clean. But not liking a man because he has long hair is limiting yourself to maybe meeting a great human being.


possibly but, you're not gonna enjoy someone as much if they have say facial hair and you don't like it and they don't wanna shave it. ya know? 

this is more my thing...short hair and clean shave.


----------



## RadishRose

jujube said:


> And then there's, who'll still be making knees shake when he's 60:


I'm melting!


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> possibly but, you're not gonna enjoy someone as much if they have say facial hair and you don't like it and they don't wanna shave it. ya know?
> 
> this is more my thing...short hair and clean shave.



Well, I am the same way about beards too. I like them as long as they are neat and clean. I hate when I see food in someone's beard. I am not saying what I like is what everyone else should like. We are all different and have different taste.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> *I nearly vaulted over my table*


Lol


----------



## jujube

Whoops, duplicate.


----------



## jujube

MarciKS said:


> he doesn't do much for me.



Oh, good, that's one less person I'll have to vault over to get to him.....LOL.  Of course, that means I'm going to have to get by RadishRose first.


----------



## Gaer

what a wonderful thread !  All these pictures of good lookin hunks!  Wow!


----------



## MarciKS

I've seen some men here in town that are my own age but they all have these little blondes that look high maintenance with tans and big boobs and I don't like those kind of men.


----------



## terry123

Give me Sean Connery and Sidney any day with or without hair!


----------



## Ruthanne

I say to each his own or whatever floats your boat..I like long hair on older men, too, as long as it's clean and groomed.


----------



## hellomimi

Victor said:


> It looks weird, a little feminine and a throwback to the 60's.  foolish.
> 
> Celebrities get away with long hair and people like it--because they are celebrities.
> If you did not know they were famous and likeable, you would disdain their hair.
> Besides it looks unprofessional and not cool any more


I beg to disagree. Celebrity or not, handsome IS handsome in my eyes, bald or long hair. The unkempt hairstyle on men turns me off, regardless of a handsome face.


----------



## StarSong

terry123 said:


> Give me Sean Connery and Sidney any day with or without hair!


I'll go you one better, @terry123, Sean & Sidney didn't have young trophy wives on their arms.  Their wives were roughly the same age as the two gents, which made them even more appealing in my book.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

well I'd like to say something radical, while the country is still relatively free
wear hair long if you want to
wear hair short if you want to
wear a buzz cut if you want to
or wear it the way your woman likes it.
it is all free choice!


----------



## Aunt Marg

If long or longer hair works for men over 60, all the power to them.

Prerequisites (in my books) as to a man, _any man_, sporting long or longer hair... hair must be thick and full (not stringy), and have a nice style about it, and IMO nothing beats a man with naturally wavy hair. My husband has the most gorgeous of locks... dark, thick, wavy, OMG, still drives me wild after all these years.

Dear husband is nearing 60, and still looks like he's in his late 40's, courtesy of his dark, youthful, thick wavy mane.


----------



## Knight

Robusta said:


> Don't even get me started on the guys that shave their heads. Nothing but a display of laziness.


Never thought much about hair as anything other than part of overall grooming.  Bald as a choice isn't necessarily about being lazy.  When hair loss has your forehead meeting the male pattern baldness on the back of your head making you look like Clarabell the clown bald IMO looks better. Or that hair loss to the point that a comb over to try to hide what was lost is just plain rediculous.

Then there are guys like me that kept a promise. My wife wanted to see what I looked like bald so I agreed to go bald the day after I retired.  Looking like Yul Brenner I've gotten a lot of complements. Hair doesn't define a person how they feel about themselves is all that counts. A plus is no gray to show advancing age. At 79  most think i'm in my late 50's or early 60's


----------



## Keesha

My man shaves his head bald since he’s got the typical make patterned baldness and I admit that it looks far better. Just my opinion but I think people who show they accept the stages in life as is and not try and prevent them ,are ‘most’  attractive. Might as well OWN IT!


----------



## hellomimi

Keesha said:


> My man shaves his head bald since he’s got the typical make patterned baldness and I admit that it looks far better. Just my opinion but I think people who show they accept the stages in life as is and not try and prevent it them are ‘most’  attractive. Might as well OWN IT!


Exactly! Confidence is sexy.


----------



## Devi

My guy is a musician, and has long-ish hair. As such, I think it would be odd if he kept his hair short ... after all, he's not a banker.


----------



## Keesha

Devi said:


> My guy is a musician, and has long-ish hair. As such, I think it would be odd if he kept his hair short ... after all, he's not a banker.


That’s cool. What instrument does he play and what type of music?

My guy would look really odd with long hair and at times he jokes with me and says he’s gonna grow it long and be an old age hippy.


----------



## Ceege

Their head, their hair, their business.
We all have an idea of how we want to look.  Go for it.  Just keep in mind that  some  changes  are  forever.


----------



## Devi

@Keesha -- conga drums; latin rock.

@Ceege, what types of changes would be forever? (Just trying to figure it out.)

[Edited typo]


----------



## Keesha

Thank you Devi. 
I like Latin Rock!


----------



## Sassycakes

*Honestly it doesn't bother me if a man has long, short hair or even bald. I see beauty in the way they act, not the way they look.*


----------



## KimIn Wis

I have always been a sucker for long hair on men and still am!  Wish hubby could grow his hair long, but it just doesn't really grow much more than to the bottom of his neck.


----------



## win231

Ladies, doesn't it depend on how much hair is left on top?






David Crosby


----------



## peramangkelder

Ponytails on old guys....no way....and what's with the 'man bun'
I'd like to get a pair of scissors and cut their long hair off ✂


----------



## Ceege

Devi said:


> @Ceege, what types of changes would be forever? (Just trying to figure it out.)
> 
> [Edited typo]



Sometimes people get into a rut, so to speak.  They find that look that they believe is the best, and tend to stick to it decade after decade.  Never daring to try something else. 

Men with long hair are great.  But, I wonder what they would look like if they got it cut.  Are they willing to take the chance of looking better with short hair?  If they don't look better, they could let it grow long again, but it might be a year or two before it gets back to the length they really liked. 
If someone with short hair let their hair grow out and didn't like it, it's just a short trip to the barber and it's short again.  But, getting long hair cut and not liking it becomes a waiting game to get that look back again.


----------



## Pepper

win231 said:


> Ladies, doesn't it depend on how much hair is left on top?


Not when it's David Crosby.


----------



## Phoenix

We each need to do what's right for us, no matter what others think.  Women look older with long hair too.  It's the down lines.  But I wear mine that way because I like it and because I'm old and I will look old no matter what I do.  Old is not a profane word.


----------



## Jules

Aunt Marg said:


> Dear husband is nearing 60, and still looks like he's in his late 40's, courtesy of his dark, youthful, thick wavy mane.



He’s very lucky to have hair & colour.  IMO, they get to keep one or the other.  Rarely both.


As long as the hair is clean, I’m not concerned about length.  

If DH grew his long, I’d be very concerned that he’s going through a crisis.  He schedules his short cut for every 5 weeks.


----------



## Jules

Phoenix said:


> Old is not a profane word



Exactly right.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> He’s very lucky to have hair & colour.  IMO, they get to keep one or the other.  Rarely both.
> 
> 
> As long as the hair is clean, I’m not concerned about length.
> 
> If DH grew his long, I’d be very concerned that he’s going through a crisis.  He schedules his short cut for every 5 weeks.


Believe me, Jules, he counts his blessings every day.


----------



## Phoenix

I cut my husband's hair.  Now that it's thinned out he wants it shorter.  I don't like buzz cuts, but if that's what a person likes, it's up to them.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> I cut my husband's hair.  Now that it's thinned out he wants it shorter.  I don't like buzz cuts, but if that's what a person likes, it's up to them.


Remember flat-tops?


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> Remember flat-tops?


Yes, I do, and I never liked them.  They were too bristley.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> Yes, I do, and I never liked them.  They were too bristley.


LOL! That's what I remember about them, too.


----------



## LindaB

Toomuchstuff said:


> I like long hair on "some men" . When it's so thin and pulled back in a rubber band , I think "why bother?" LOL


I totally agree with that! Some guys are almost bald on top but grow that hair and pull it back...ridiculous!


----------



## Phoenix

LindaB said:


> I totally agree with that! Some guys are almost bald on top but grow that hair and pull it back...ridiculous!


If I was totally bald on top, maybe I would do that too.


----------



## 911

I call them “old hippies.”


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> I think an older man _could _definitely pull off wearing his hair long if it's kept clean & neat. I suppose hair color, personality & lifestyle would all play a part in that, but I say, do as you please, just be true to you!


I don’t think there is any set rules on hair regarding gender and age. For myself I think hair that’s clean and well cared for can look great on anyone no matter what length or age. 
It can look incredibly sexy on older men or women. Long hair can look terrible on anyone if it’s ratty looking and not cared for.


----------



## AnnieA

Works for me @Keesha!


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> Works for me @Keesha!


Me too!


----------



## Lewkat

I nevder could get used to guys with long hair.  Yet, I wear my hair short and I cannot get accustomed to older women with long hair.  It never looks becoming to me.   My hair is baby fine and I have to keep it short and at my age, it looks better.  My son nor my late husband never had long hair.


----------



## Camper6

I trim my hair myself every day.  I let the back grow long because I have a bump there that I want to cover.  When things get settled down I would like to have the hair at the back curled.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> When things get settled down I would like to have the hair at the back curled.


Do you mean as in a perm?


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> Do you mean as in a perm?


I'll let the salon decide.  I'm thinking just curl it under. I have one of those curling irons hanging around.  I'll give it a try.  Kind of hard to do by yourself.  I do have a good mirror system in my bathroom.  I can see the back of my head.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> I'll let the salon decide.  I'm thinking just curl it under. I have one of those curling irons hanging around.  I'll give it a try.  Kind of hard to do by yourself.  I do have a good mirror system in my bathroom.  I can see the back of my head.


A curling iron would definitely work . It might take you a bit of time to get used to it and a few burns but it certainly doable. Perms can be unpredictable and are often frizzy but I’m no hairstylist either.


----------



## Gaer

Lewkat said:


> I nevder could get used to guys with long hair.  Yet, I wear my hair short and I cannot get accustomed to older women with long hair.  It never looks becoming to me.   My hair is baby fine and I have to keep it short and at my age, it looks better.  My son nor my late husband never had long hair.



Lewcat, I usually agree with everything you say!  (with all due respect) I grew my hair long during the pandemic and it's about to  my waist now. I LOVE IT!  i wear it over one shoulder.  Don't care who likes it or not!  
I think anyone should be able to do anything they want with their hair; whatever feels comfortable to them.
As for men, short hair, long hair no hair, don't care, THAT'S THEIR OWN BUSINESS! but a beard and mustache on a man is so SEXY and MASCULINE!
but,
Why do men want to shave and manicure hair off their bodies?  Why do they want to be effiminate? Give me a NATURAL man!


----------



## Lewkat

Gaer, I cannot abide beards and mustaches on a guy.  My dad grew a mustache once and I hated it when he kissed my cheek, which he did often.  It felt weird.  But, after I studied nursing and learned how many bacteria nestle in hair that was a complete turnoff for me.  I was an OR nurse after I received my RN, and we did not permit facial hair on anyone in the OR back in the day.  I see that has changed today.  But when I had surgery a couple of years ago, none of the doctors had any facial hair at all.  Matter of what we are accustomed to and the things we learn in life.


----------



## Gaer

Lewkat said:


> Gaer, I cannot abide beards and mustaches on a guy.  My dad grew a mustache once and I hated it when he kissed my cheek, which he did often.  It felt weird.  But, after I studied nursing and learned how many bacteria nestle in hair that was a complete turnoff for me.  I was an OR nurse after I received my RN, and we did not permit facial hair on anyone in the OR back in the day.  I see that has changed today.  But when I had surgery a couple of years ago, none of the doctors had any facial hair at all.  Matter of what we are accustomed to and the things we learn in life.


hahaha!  INTERESTING!
of course, personal hygiene has to be observed!  and yes!  i was only considering what LOOKED sexy (IMO) on a man!  
So, OK, point taken!


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> Gaer, I cannot abide beards and mustaches on a guy.  My dad grew a mustache once and I hated it when he kissed my cheek, which he did often.  It felt weird.  But, after I studied nursing and learned how many bacteria nestle in hair that was a complete turnoff for me.  I was an OR nurse after I received my RN, and we did not permit facial hair on anyone in the OR back in the day.  I see that has changed today.  But when I had surgery a couple of years ago, none of the doctors had any facial hair at all.  Matter of what we are accustomed to and the things we learn in life.


I completely agree. Hair definitely can harbour bacteria and fungus which can get funky if not properly washed and cared for. That’s one thing I get a bit jealous of when I see my husband shaving his head. It’s most certainly cleaner than I can ever clean mine.

He adds some aftershave cream that smells so good. If I were to ever shave my head I’d marinate in the feeling of clean.


----------



## Nathan

What a timely topic, I haven't been to a barber since the Covid quarentine started.  I've always worn my hair military style short, but I'm thinking I'll just let it grow for a while....

My hair does need a trim 'tho, barber shops and beauty salons have been allowed to reopen here in Calif., in that last couple weeks.   I imagine the appointment list for haircuts is a mile long.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I decided to let my hair grow out after COVID shut down hair salons and barbershops My hair is nearly 3 inches below my ears. I want to see how long it can get. Why not? Oh Yeah, I'll be 66  09/10


----------



## Ruthanne

I think however a man wants to wear his hair and how he likes it is up to him.  I have seen men with long hair over 50 or 60 and if it's kept clean I think it looks nice, much like my own--even tho I'm not a man


----------



## Irwin

My hair was getting pretty long due to not wanting to risk going to the barber during the pandemic. I'm bald on top so I would have been one of "those" guys with the ponytail.    I couldn't stand it, though, so I wound up cutting it myself.


----------



## dobielvr

I don't mind seeing a guy my age w/his gray hair tied back in a ponytail.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

@RadishRose 
But!  He's too young for this topic!


----------



## JustBonee

This guy always turned me on...❤






at age 74 ..


----------



## hollydolly

Deleted


----------



## Keesha

Bonnie said:


> This guy always turned me on...❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at age 74 ..


That top picture looked like the first guy I ever fell in love with. He had that that cute Jesus look. Some people suite long hair.

Remember Chrystal Gayle ?


And here she is now. She still has long hair.
I know this is to long for most of you but I find it beautiful. I’m not sure I’d want it quite that long . Maybe fingertip length.



Back to the men


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## hollydolly

My husband had long hair always tied neatly  in a pony tail . For over 20 years he banked with a major bank in our local small market town. They all knew him well, they knew what he did for a living they knew he had a healthy account, but they were all very business like in the ir dealings with him.

One day he went in and he couldn't understand why suddenly all the clerks and counter staff were very friendly.. they were calling him Sir.. and generally being very convivial.

It didn't take him long after a few visits,  to realise that they'd   started being this way once he'd cut off his pony tail...  how shallow can you get?..

He emptied his accounts and transferred them  to another bank... 

This is  a recent photo of my husband now aged 60..


----------



## Keesha

While some men over 60 can look great with long hair, there seems to be more bald men that look good with no hair.


----------



## 911

My favorite man with long hair:


----------



## Keesha

Here’s some of my favourite men with long hair


----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
He's cute!


----------



## tbeltrans

Being a man over 60 (but with short hair), I say let 'em wear it as they want to.  I wouldn't want anybody complaining how I wear mine, so I won't complain about how they wear theirs. 

Tony


----------



## win231

Well, he's 78 now.  His hair is sorta long
*https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...UKEwid4L-Xlu_rAhWLtZ4KHa-dCuwQgIoDKBN6BAgKED4

*
*Images for Paul McCartney 2020
Guided Search Filters*
recent
super bowl 2020
concert
surprised
ticket
blue
performance
haircut
sad
heart
lady
pink floyd
suit
linda mccartney
new
old
look alike
mick jagger
cool
live


----------



## hollydolly

Paul  McCartney looks terrible IMO


----------



## Mr. Ed

I want to see if I can grow my long and I am curious to see what it will look like, one thing is for sure short hair is easier to manage


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Paul  McCartney looks terrible IMO


I recently saw him in a new shoot.  He re-Botoxed and re-Dyed his hair and looks super again.  Gosh, Holly, he is 78!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I recently saw him in a new shoot.  He re-Botoxed and re-Dyed his hair and looks super again.  Gosh, Holly, he is 78!


I still think he's horrible


----------



## old medic

I feel good about myself.... but do have a couple years to go before 60...
Wife still seems to like me too....


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I still think he's horrible


I will defend your right to feel that way to the death!


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Paul  McCartney looks terrible IMO


I read that his previous wife - Heather Mills (who was close to the age of McCartney's daughter) talked him into having cosmetic surgeries, probably so he wouldn't look like her father.  As we've seen with many celebrities, that's not always a good idea.  Things change with age.


----------



## Pinky

old medic said:


> I feel good about myself.... but do have a couple years to go before 60...
> Wife still seems to like me too....


Standing in the snow in bare feet .. *shiver*


----------



## Pepper

win231 said:


> I read that his previous wife - Heather Mills (who was close to the age of McCartney's daughter) talked him into having cosmetic surgeries, probably so he wouldn't look like her father.  As we've seen with many celebrities, that's not always a good idea.  Things change with age.


That's why I love how Robert Plant has chosen to age naturally:


----------



## drifter

There have been accouple of times i thought about wearing pigtails during this pandemic.
Finally talked my son to cutting my hair a couple of times. Turns out I thought he did a
better job than my barber. No, I don't worry about long hair on anyone at any age. I'm just
thankful I still have some. I expect my bare head would look like a coconut.


----------



## Pappy

Actually, I’m not into men with long or short hair, but a woman is a whole different story...


----------



## Keesha

Here  is a picture of my dads hair @ 90 years old before I took him to a barber to get it cut. While visiting the old folks home, he got quite a few negative comments. It looks thin only because it’s dirty. It’s actually really thick.


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> My husband had long hair always tied neatly  in a pony tail . For over 20 years he banked with a major bank in our local small market town. They all knew him well, they knew what he did for a living they knew he had a healthy account, but they were all very business like in the ir dealings with him.
> 
> One day he went in and he couldn't understand why suddenly all the clerks and counter staff were very friendly.. they were calling him Sir.. and generally being very convivial.
> 
> It didn't take him long after a few visits,  to realise that they'd   started being this way once he'd cut off his pony tail...  *how shallow can you get?*..
> 
> He emptied his accounts and transferred them  to another bank...
> 
> This is  a recent photo of my husband now aged 60..


I don't find it shallow at all.

That's the difference in presenting yourself in a clean-cut way. If a man wants to go through life wearing t-shirts and pony tails and looking sloppy, that's how people will see him, and chances are good, the man will be greeted according to his overall presentation or lack thereof.

My husband on the other-hand, who by the way doesn't have a "healthy account"... is tall, built like a football player, has biblical thick, wavy dark hair, is clean shaven, and still looks like he's in his 40's, and when he walks into a bank the tellers address him as though he's a Wall Street executive.


----------



## Phoenix

I would think that Crystal Gayle's hair would give her bad head and neckaches.  People need to wear their hair to suit themselves.  It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Keesha

Oh boy. I  completely agree that how you present yourself counts. If you are dressed in dirty clothes, haven’t showered and have dirty hair, it’s probably not the best way to present yourself if you care about making a good impression.

The length of a persons hair shouldn’t have any bearing whatsoever on how much respect they get no matter what gender. As long as  the person is clean and respectful then their hairstyle and length shouldn’t matter.

If you had an employment role where long hair presents a problem, like food establishments, woodworking, machine operator etc., then either shorter hair might be more appropriate, hair net, hair bun or pony tail. 

If on the other hand, none of the above matters or is even relevant, then being judged by the length of your hair can be considered somewhat shallow.

Of course it’s all said respectfully as I understand not everyone feels the same way.


----------



## Phoenix

My painting of Jesus.


----------



## Keesha

Phoenix said:


> My painting of Jesus.View attachment 123345


You sure are super talented. That’s really good. I actually appreciate that you stepped outside of the stereotypical images. He seems very approachable in your impression of him.


----------



## Phoenix

Keesha said:


> You sure are super talented. That’s really good. I actually appreciate that you stepped outside of the stereotypical images. He seems very approachable in your impression of him.


Thank you.  I painted it for my mom when she was in a nursing home.  It comforted her.  I wanted my version of Jesus to look like a really nice guy.  I looked and looked for a model.  The only picture I could find was this one of my husband before I met him.  So I adapted that image.


----------



## Grrmadd

As long as they take care of it, that would not be a turn off! lol


----------



## Gaer

I like men with long hair.
I like men with short hair.
I like men with no hair.
I like men!


----------



## Phoenix

Grrmadd said:


> As long as they take care of it, that would not be a turn off! lol


Women need to take care of their hair too. Not all do.


----------



## Grrmadd

Phoenix said:


> Women need to take care of their hair too. Not all do.


Very true.


----------



## Keesha

Phoenix said:


> Women need to take care of their hair too. Not all do.


I do.


----------



## Pecos

Phoenix said:


> Thank you.  I painted it for my mom when she was in a nursing home.  It comforted her.  I wanted my version of Jesus to look like a really nice guy.  I looked and looked for a model.  The only picture I could find was this one of my husband before I met him.  So I adapted that image.  View attachment 123353


My wife and I agree, that is definitely a good looking man and a good model for Jesus.


----------



## Phoenix

Pecos said:


> My wife and I agree, that is definitely a good looking man and a good model for Jesus.


And I'm married to him. Grin.


----------



## Keesha

Yep!


----------



## Laura Lou

Depends on how thick it is and how it’s worn. Maybe like “Fabio”? Well sure!


----------



## Pinky

Long, short, medium - it's just gotta be clean and well-groomed.


----------



## squatting dog

Maybe it's just me, but, going through these older threads makes me realize how many are no longer here.


----------



## Gaer

Shalimar said:


> I love long hair in a man, nothing feminine about it. Add a moustache or a beard, ooooh, be still my heart. ♥♥ So virile/masculine, slightly edgy.


Oh Yah!  Mustache and a beard are IMPARATIVE!  WOO-HOO!


----------



## needshave

I have not had long hair since college, (60's), but I have very dark hair, long enough to comb and a mustache. When the covid 19 pandemic started and going to the grocery store was not all that easy, I was short refills for my razor. My wife's solution to the problem was," I think you should start a beard until this whole covid 19 issue is manageable." Well here we are, I set before you with a salt and pepper beard that I keep trimmed to no more that 3/8" long, long enough it lays down and doesn't look like a dandelion going to seed, and the wife wants no part of me shaving. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Keesha

Since the pandemic, my husband did the opposite; he shaved his moustache and beard since they interfere too much with mask wearing. He says he can’t get a proper mask seal if he’s  got a beard and moustache. He definitely looks better with a beard and moustache.


----------



## needshave

Good Morning Keesha,

I understand his thoughts, Here is what I use. It works quite well and is comfortable. Hopefully this link will work:

https://www.amazon.com/Copper-Fit-G...ocphy=9014870&hvtargid=pla-929884216503&psc=1


----------



## Tish

My Husband may he rest in peace always had long hair.
I love it ,as long as they keep it clean.


----------



## Phoenix

Tish said:


> My Husband may he rest in peace always had long hair.
> I love it ,as long as they keep it clean.


Sorry for your loss.
Clean hair is good on everyone.


----------



## Sassycakes

*It doesn't bother me at all if a man has long hair,short hair. Bald with a beard or mustash. I am more interested on what type of a man he is.To me it's whats on the inside that counts.*


----------



## fmdog44

I love short hair on women. Long hair has always been a major turn off for me.


----------



## Jules

Good thing we all have different turn ones.

Clean hair, whatever the length, is my one essential.


----------



## Keesha

needshave said:


> Good Morning Keesha,
> 
> I understand his thoughts, Here is what I use. It works quite well and is comfortable. Hopefully this link will work:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Copper-Fit-G...ocphy=9014870&hvtargid=pla-929884216503&psc=1


That looks like a great mask but it’s not allowed where he works. He has to have a new surgical mask each and everyday as well as her his temperature checked but thanks all the same. I rather like these. Maybe I’ll get one.


----------



## Billy Kahooka

I've had my hair long now for a year. Wash and condition it daily.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Just say it's the Jesus look and everyone will be cool with it.


----------



## dobielvr

Love it.


----------



## feywon

Count me among those who are more concerned with character than superficial exterior stuff. 

In my lifetime i've had relationships with men spanning the spectrum on hair length.  For some it was a cultural thing, i respect that.


----------



## CAKCy

feywon said:


> Count me among those who are more concerned with character than superficial exterior stuff.
> 
> In my lifetime i've had relationships with men spanning the spectrum on hair length.  For some it was a cultural thing, i respect that.



*Warning: Sarcasm*
Seriously??? There are so many things more important than character! Money, Power, Society/celebrity status, Looks to name a few... Who gives a damn about character???


----------



## Shero

The length of hair does not the man maketh  so if a man has good character, integrity, his hair length matters not to me. I like long hair, when sailing mon mari lets his grow. He looks like a very handsome pirate


----------



## Shero

oldiebutgoody said:


> Just say it's the Jesus look and everyone will be cool with it.


Jesus had short curly hair

https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2015/12/what-did-jesus-really-look


----------



## horseless carriage

Shero said:


> Jesus had short curly hair
> 
> https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2015/12/what-did-jesus-really-look



It must have been Robert Powell that oldiebutgoody was thinking of.


----------



## Lewkat

rgp said:


> First off let me say I don't care...it's none of my business but...
> 
> In post #38 Connery has long hair, with what looks like a natural fullness [of] hair.
> 
> Yet in post #39 it looks like his crown is naturally bald ? How in the world did he go from one to the other?
> 
> I know Hollywood makeup artist can do wonders ?....Both look so natural / real...my eye is not sharp enough to make a call on which is real / fake.
> 
> Too me his age is just too close to be then / now ?


Connery was bald by the time he was 30.  He had a variety of toupees and very good ones at that.


----------



## StarSong

oldiebutgoody said:


> Just say it's the Jesus look and everyone will be cool with it.


Yeah, because that's probably what Jesus looked like.  Blue eyes and light hair.

Have to wonder how the fundamentalist faith would fare in the US if depictions of Jesus were more accurate. The website @Shero linked above shows he looked much more like this:


----------



## oldiebutgoody

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 183648
> It must have been Robert Powell that oldiebutgoody was thinking of.






I'm cool with the idea of Jesus having dark hair, skin, and eyes.  Am descended of the same family he came from and would fit this description perfectly.


----------



## timoc

How do you '_feel about'_ men, over 60, with long hair?​Most blokes prefer it done with nice, soft, ladies hands.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

If your over 60+, and you still have hair, flaunt it.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

fuzzybuddy said:


> If your over 60+, and you still have hair, flaunt it.




Bingo!  Many guys that age don't have any hair on their heads. That's why there should be no objection to men having long hair. 

Oh by the way, does anyone here have an objection to older women with short hair?










Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## feywon

oldiebutgoody said:


> Bingo!  Many guys that age don't have any hair on their heads. That's why there should be no objection to men having long hair.
> 
> Oh by the way, does anyone here have an objection to older women with short hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that at all.


As long as they don't insist i cut mine short. I really feel  each individual gets to control such choices for themselves. Granted some jobs can ask you to braid, tie back long hair, or even cover it while on the job. But it's up to you when off the clock.


----------



## Packerjohn

I cut my hair every 2 months and I shave everyday, so NO COMMENT!


----------



## Mr. Ed

I don't feel anything about old men with long hair although my hair is below my shoulders. Can you see me now?


----------



## Alligatorob

Mine gets kind of long sometimes when I put off a hair cut too long.  My hair is still pretty thick, when it gets long I think my head starts to look kind of funny.  

I may still have lots of hair, but the color has changed, I think I am more susceptible to sun bleaching or something...


----------



## Marie5656

*A handful of men here have longish (shoulder length or so) hair. On some it looks OK....the worst are the ones who have the big bald spot on top, and a full "horseshoe of long hair. YUCK*


----------



## Irwin

When the pandemic first hit, I wasn't about to go to a barber to get my haircut out of fear of catching covid, so I let it grow a bit until it was just about long enough to put in a little ponytail. I didn't put it in a ponytail, but it was long enough to. I don't know what Marie meant by "horseshoe of long hair," but although I'm bald on top, my hair is still pretty bushy on the sides and in the back. I couldn't stand it long.

So one evening, after imbibing several margaritas, I decided to cut my own hair, and it came out okay (at least relative to what I used to get at GreatClips). At least it was even when I got done.

And I've been cutting it myself ever since.    (Note: that's why I wear a helmet.)


----------



## Lawrence00

I'm jealous of those long haired hippy freaks.


----------



## RobinWren

I do not see too many men here with long hair except the old rock stars on the tv. I can't say that I like it but each to his own. This thread has been running since Feb 2018, so many people find this an interesting discussion, food for thought.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I don’t date men


----------



## Feelslikefar

Most of my life, except in High School, I've always cut my hair short.  
During my military years, it was Real Short.
Let it grow out some after I retired, but still kept it just a bit longer then when I was in.
Never felt the need to rebel and grow it long after I got out.

Fast forward to the start of the Pandemic.  
No chance to get it cut, no shops open.
Said 'Fine, it'll be over soon and I'll get it cut'.

Never happened.  Still haven't got a haircut, don't know why when they are open now.
To some it is very long, way pass my shoulders and mostly wear a nice Fedora Hat or wear it in a Ponytail. ( not a Man Bun... )

Started turning grey while I was still in High School, thanks to both parents who also greyed early.
Now it is pure white.

Genes.

Found that it makes me wear better clothes when I go out, so I don't give the impression I'm homeless or a threat to anyone.

Getting old it not for the weak.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Jetz said:


> I have a dear friend, male, over 60, with long hair. He's a very handsome man and over the years I have seen him
> with a variety of hair lengths. (Even shaved his head once!) Personally, no matter how clean and groomed, I think it
> makes him look older when his hair is long.
> 
> I'd love to hear some of your opinions on this subject. Ladies and men!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J.


I  Men with long, clean, hair


----------



## RadishRose

I've always loved men with long hair.


----------



## Shero

My handsome pirate has hair just above his shoulders. Somehow it does not look long, but when we go on trips, he lets it grow and I love it. He has lots of hair on the top of his head, if he did not, I might say to him do not have the long hair!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Jetz said:


> How do you feel about men, over 60, with long hair?


I don't like haircuts, but like my hair getting long even less.  Sometimes it does.

Guess I am lucky to still have most of my hair, but I think I'd be just as happy without it.  Doesn't seem to serve much purpose these days...


----------



## Pepper

Alligatorob said:


> I don't like haircuts, but like my hair getting long even less.  Sometimes it does.
> 
> Guess I am lucky to still have most of my hair, but *I think I'd be just as happy without it*.  Doesn't seem to serve much purpose these days...


Gasp!  Bet you wouldn't!


----------



## David777

Interesting read.  Much has to do with beyond just hair. After all hair goes with the rest of one's appearance with the whole look and style especially when moving around.  One facet is how long hair reflects one's normal social mix.  In any social environment one does not want to look out of place with a partner nor want to draw attention when such is inappropriate.  Even men with long hair may tend to minimize that look in more formal occasions.

During my working life, I kept my hair at ear lobe length as it was easy to hide by matting down combed back in my conservative work environments but in social situations have always gone natural. Never go to barbers, never ever dyed, and prefer the Classic rock wild man look haha. During my usual periods between jobs and now at 73 retired, prefer to keep it between ear lobe and 2 or 3 inches longer.  So it never sits on my shoulders but rather is free to float and bounce in the air.  Have very fine light brown hair slightly graying now, thinning on top that when washed tends to greatly expand.  Couple shots from this May 2021.


----------



## palides2021

I particularly don't care for long hair on men, especially below the shoulders. The pictures by David777 are decent. However, I've seen men with long pony tails and to me, long hair on a man stands out and IMHO takes away from the overall impression I have of that person. I don't know when I started to feel that way, but over time, I noticed these subconscious reactions. 

I also like to cut my hair, and have cut my dad's hair in the past, and now my son's hair. We have barbers and beauticians in my family. If my son's hair starts growing to the shoulders, I get my scissors out. There is something beautiful in shaping a head of hair.


----------



## Denise1952

Jetz said:


> I have a dear friend, male, over 60, with long hair. He's a very handsome man and over the years I have seen him
> with a variety of hair lengths. (Even shaved his head once!) Personally, no matter how clean and groomed, I think it
> makes him look older when his hair is long.
> 
> I'd love to hear some of your opinions on this subject. Ladies and men!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J.


It depends on the man for me.  If he's clean cut, It's ok with me  I wear my hair the way I want even though some think it makes me look older.  I don't care, it's what's comfy , and what I like that counts


----------



## terry123

David777 said:


> Interesting read.  Much has to do with beyond just hair. After all hair goes with the rest of one's appearance with the whole look and style especially when moving around.  One facet is how long hair reflects one's normal social mix.  In any social environment one does not want to look out of place with a partner nor want to draw attention when such is inappropriate.  Even men with long hair may tend to minimize that look in more formal occasions.
> 
> During my working life, I kept my hair at ear lobe length as it was easy to hide by matting down combed back in my conservative work environments but in social situations have always gone natural. Never go to barbers, never ever dyed, and prefer the Classic rock wild man look haha. During my usual periods between jobs and now at 73 retired, prefer to keep it between ear lobe and 2 or 3 inches longer.  So it never sits on my shoulders but rather is free to float and bounce in the air.  Have very fine light brown hair slightly graying now, thinning on top that when washed tends to greatly expand.  Couple shots from this May 2021.
> 
> View attachment 192851


Love your hair.  Yours looks great!


----------



## Shalimar

The longer the better please.


----------



## Jondalar7

When I had long hair in my later 50s it was because I could. I also wore only colorful Aloha shirts. I kept it for a long time because my girlfriend said when we made love, having my hair hanging down all around her face was magical and Ya gotta keep the magic going as long as possible!


----------



## dseag2

Depends on whether the long hair fills up the whole head  .


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I think it depends on the man, his facial structure and how he carries himself. That picture that @RadishRose posted of Sam Elliott is a good example  . And Jeff Bridges is looking mighty good with long hair.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

if it's good enough for Santa, it's good enough for everyone


----------



## fmdog44

I'm so cool I comb my hair with cotton


----------



## elena007

Aunt Bea said:


> Some look good and some not so much!


----------



## Judycat

Pull out the moldy money from your crackly old wallet, and when the moths fly away use it to go get a haircut.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 183648
> It must have been Robert Powell that oldiebutgoody was thinking of.








Jesus had various depictions over the centuries:











Am descended of Jesus so I always wondered what he really looked like.


----------



## Gary O'

How do you feel about men, over 60, with long hair?​
Don't care.....hair......no hair

I never really grew mine out
Around too many moving mechanisms to worry about losing a limb
Didn't need to worry about long hair helping that out

This is prolly the longest I ever had it




Now?

On the ear...max

With a cap




Gotta say, though........some guys on this thread look mighty pretty


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> Maybe it's just me, but, going through these older threads makes me realize how many are no longer here.


Even more now, dawg


----------



## IFortuna

Yum!

I must say though,  hair no hair, I don't care I just love men. Each man has his own handsome character which shines from the inside out.
O.K. most men.


----------



## IFortuna

Gary O' said:


> How do you feel about men, over 60, with long hair?​
> Don't care.....hair......no hair
> 
> I never really grew mine out
> Around too many moving mechanisms to worry about losing a limb
> Didn't need to worry about long hair helping that out
> 
> This is prolly the longest I ever had it
> 
> View attachment 199966
> 
> 
> Now?
> 
> On the ear...max
> 
> With a cap
> 
> View attachment 199968
> 
> 
> Gotta say, though........some guys on this thread look mighty pretty


I must say, very handsome!


----------



## IFortuna

SifuPhil said:


> I had hair halfway down my back in a clean, neat ponytail when I went into the hospital last year.
> 
> Then one day in the shower room a nurse said "Let me trim that for you".
> 
> Well, when you're naked in a waterproof chair you don't argue with a nurse holding scissors. I figured "a trim, okay, neaten up the loose ends."
> 
> ...
> 
> Got back to my room, looked in the mirror. Ponytail all gone.
> 
> Growing it back now, but it's a slow process for me.


I take biotin for hair growth along with the other B complex vitamins to balance.  My hair is thicker now like it used to be.


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


> Ohhh, Victor, I don't know about that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to each, his own.


By any chance do you have his phone number?


----------



## IFortuna

Victor said:


> It looks weird, a little feminine and a throwback to the 60's.  foolish.
> 
> Celebrities get away with long hair and people like it--because they are celebrities.
> If you did not know they were famous and likeable, you would disdain their hair.
> Besides it looks unprofessional and not cool any more


I think you are out voted.  Lots of us ladies like it.


----------



## IFortuna

HiDesertHal said:


> I've had long hair for too long.  I'm considering a Crew Cut for the coming warm season up here in the High Desert.
> 
> When I was inducted into the Army in 1960, my hair was so short that the barber at the Basic Training Reception Center just waved me by.
> 
> I like my appearance in the included picture.
> 
> Hal


You could pull it off, very handsome.


----------



## IFortuna

Aunt Bea said:


> Some look good and some not so much!


I like the guy on the right, he looks mysterious and look at those sexy eyes!


----------



## IFortuna

Jetz said:


> I have a dear friend, male, over 60, with long hair. He's a very handsome man and over the years I have seen him
> with a variety of hair lengths. (Even shaved his head once!) Personally, no matter how clean and groomed, I think it
> makes him look older when his hair is long.
> 
> I'd love to hear some of your opinions on this subject. Ladies and men!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J.


Put his picture on here, please. I would really like to see him.


----------



## jerry old

if  you have hair, flaunt it


----------



## Capt Lightning

I have long hair, a beard and moustache.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## IFortuna

Capt Lightning said:


> I have long hair, a beard and moustache.  I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> Capt Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have long hair, a beard and moustache.  I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hair, no hair, long hair, short hair, bald, I love it all.  I love men.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lara

It just occurred to me that I don't think I ever kissed a man with a mustache nor one who had long hair, nor bald.
Not that I was ever opposed to it. Nor am I now. Maybe it was because I mostly lived in the Washington DC area, in my High School dating years, where it's a little more formal around the conservative (attire that is, not party choice) government scene. Never gave it any thought really. I like all the pictures posted in this thread.


----------



## Lewkat

Yuck.


----------



## Alligatorob

Lara said:


> It just occurred to me that I don't think I ever kissed a man with a mustache nor one who had long hair, nor bald.


Its not too late!


----------



## Lara

I suppose you're right...that didn't occur to me either 
I'll add all 3 to my Bucket List...one with a mustache, one with long hair, and one that's bald.
I'd better get busy


----------



## Alligatorob

Lara said:


> I'll add all 3 to my Bucket List...one with a mustache, one with long hair, and one that's bald.


Want to add a beard to that list?


----------



## JimBob1952

I have to admit I've never kissed a man of any sort.  I used to have to kiss my great-aunt and she had a bit of a mustache.  

I've never tried growing a beard or a mustache.  In college I had long hair (well, big hair) but I never had a girlfriend until I cut it off.


----------



## Shero

No hair on top? Forget it.

Short and squat? Forget it.

Very chubby face? Forget it.

Tall, good looking, nice body, Yes!

I do not like beards or moustaches unless for a photo shoot!

Just my opinion!


----------



## Lara

What??! I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you Rob!
You're a good looking guy with beard and mustache
...and a sweet smile and a twinkle in your eyes doesn't hurt either.
*blowing you a kiss*  (no worries, i'm not flirting  all in fun)


----------



## IFortuna

Shero said:


> No hair on top? Forget it.
> 
> Short and squat? Forget it.
> 
> Very chubby face? Forget it.
> 
> Tall, good looking, nice body, Yes!
> 
> I do not like beards or moustaches unless for a photo shoot!
> 
> Just my opinion!


You don't know what your missing.


----------



## IFortuna

JimBob1952 said:


> I have to admit I've never kissed a man of any sort.  I used to have to kiss my great-aunt and she had a bit of a mustache.
> 
> I've never tried growing a beard or a mustache.  In college I had long hair (well, big hair) but I never had a girlfriend until I cut it off.


To bad you cut your hair. Who wants a girlfriend that shallow!?


----------



## IFortuna

Jetz said:


> I have a dear friend, male, over 60, with long hair. He's a very handsome man and over the years I have seen him
> with a variety of hair lengths. (Even shaved his head once!) Personally, no matter how clean and groomed, I think it
> makes him look older when his hair is long.
> 
> I'd love to hear some of your opinions on this subject. Ladies and men!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J.


What is wrong with looking older?  Therein lies evidence of age old wisdom and the beauty of it.  This clinging to youth is foolish vanity that leads to nothing and nowhere, in my humble opinion.


----------



## IFortuna

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think long hair makes a man look older also. Personally I don't like long hair on a man at any age,that's just me. My hubby and all the men in the family have short well groomed hair or whats left of it. lol


See my answer in OP's message.


----------



## IFortuna

Toomuchstuff said:


> I like long hair on "some men" . When it's so thin and pulled back in a rubber band , I think "why bother?" LOL


Depends on if it fits the personality.


----------



## IFortuna

Aunt Bea said:


> Some look good and some not so much!


The preciousness of old age.  I love them both.


----------



## IFortuna

Falcon said:


> If it's TOO  long, it  becomes a question of vanity  which  in turn is a sign of Insecurity.


Oh, I disagree completely.  You could say the same of women. One's hair is a mark of their personality and not necessarily vanity.  And, so what if it is vanity?  "Vanity of vanities, *all *is vanity". Book of Ecclesiastes


----------



## IFortuna

Victor said:


> It looks weird, a little feminine and a throwback to the 60's.  foolish.
> 
> Celebrities get away with long hair and people like it--because they are celebrities.
> If you did not know they were famous and likeable, you would disdain their hair.
> Besides it looks unprofessional and not cool any more


I completely disagree.  It is the prerogative  of all humans to make the decision of how they want to project themselves to the world.  Would you say Jesus' hair looked foolish in any Age even today? I know many men who are not celebrities with long hair and the look fine to me.  It is not for everyone, but I love the individuality of each man and his choice.


----------



## IFortuna

HiDesertHal said:


> All the paintings and sculptures of Jesus Christ shows him with long hair, but is that relevant to anything?
> 
> What if Moses had a flat top?
> 
> Howl


Yes, He was a man as well as God.  I think that is very relevant.  If Moses had a flat top he would still be Moses wouldn't he?


----------



## IFortuna

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> "Old hippy" comes to mind.
> 
> I wasn't into "hippies" even back in the 60s.


Your loss.


----------



## IFortuna

Traveler said:


> Some men can pull it of, but most look just plain dirty. kind of makes me wonder if they even bother to bathe.


Have you ever kissed a man with long hair or a beard or both?  You are missing out. Most men I know have good hygiene long hair and beards.


----------



## IFortuna

Manatee said:


> To us a long haired male is either a wannabe hippy or a leftover hippy that never grew up.
> 
> Related is one who is bald on top and with a pony tail.  He could carry a sign that says "Boomer".
> 
> On a trip on a slow ship to Greece, some of us decided to grow beards.  Mine was gone on day three because it itched like hell.


I take exception to your characterization of hippies.  I used to be one and proud of it.


----------



## IFortuna

jujube said:


> And then there's Jason Momoa, who'll still be making knees shake when he's 60:


Oh, Hell yes, with any haircut!


----------



## IFortuna

MarciKS said:


> he doesn't do much for me.


Check your pulse please!


----------



## IFortuna

Old&InTheWay said:


> well I'd like to say something radical, while the country is still relatively free
> wear hair long if you want to
> wear hair short if you want to
> wear a buzz cut if you want to
> or wear it the way your woman likes it.
> it is all free choice!


Wow, yes and yes!  And, yes!


----------



## Lara

Guy Penrod....I love this guy...he ramps it up at the 2 minute mark


----------



## IFortuna

peramangkelder said:


> Ponytails on old guys....no way....and what's with the 'man bun'
> I'd like to get a pair of scissors and cut their long hair off ✂


That would be assault which some have gone to jail for.  Just sayin'


----------



## IFortuna

Keesha said:


> I don’t think there is any set rules on hair regarding gender and age. For myself I think hair that’s clean and well cared for can look great on anyone no matter what length or age.
> It can look incredibly sexy on older men or women. Long hair can look terrible on anyone if it’s ratty looking and not cared for.
> View attachment 121548View attachment 121549


What are you trying to do, give me a heart attack!  Oh hell!


----------



## Lara

Okay, this is where I draw the line


----------



## IFortuna

Mr. Ed said:


> I don’t date men


Phew!


----------



## IFortuna

Alligatorob said:


> I don't like haircuts, but like my hair getting long even less.  Sometimes it does.
> 
> Guess I am lucky to still have most of my hair, but I think I'd be just as happy without it.  Doesn't seem to serve much purpose these days...


Are you dating? Not to be too personal.  That hair may come in handy!


----------



## Shero

IFortuna said:


> You don't know what your missing.



I shall keep on “missing”it, but if it stirs your desires go for it, I already have an exciting husband of 40 years!
.


----------



## IFortuna

Gaer said:


> I like men with long hair.
> I like men with short hair.
> I like men with no hair.
> I like men!


Amen!


----------



## Alligatorob

Lara said:


> *blowing you a kiss*  (no worries, i'm not flirting  all in fun)


Thanks!  Not much harm in eflirting, our distance and anonymity will keep it "_all in fun_".


----------



## Alligatorob

IFortuna said:


> What is wrong with looking older?


Nothing, seems to be better than the alternative...


----------



## Alligatorob

IFortuna said:


> Are you dating? Not to be too personal. That hair may come in handy!


No, the wife might not approve.  I can ask though.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Want to add a beard to that list?
> View attachment 202480


What a beautiful smile!


----------



## Lara

Everyone seems to know who Jason Momoa is so I googled him and chose this Super Bowl commercial he did.
Oh dear...something tells me none of the swooning ladies have seen this commercial ha ha ha ha ha
I know you'll all still love him if not moreso until maybe when he reveals his "long hair".
I still like the real him though. I always love it when people humble themselves.


----------



## Lara

`
Oh wait. If you haven't seen the commercial above then WATCH IT before reading this post!!

I got to thinking that maybe it was the commercial that was staged and altered....it was!
Now that was amazing! Very believable. Certainly a Gotcha! moment
`


----------



## Skyking

Nope, I have no trouble being clean-cut and 70.


----------



## Trish

I guess it depends on the man and the hair!  long strands of greasy rat tails is just yuck  

On the other hand, I once worked with a guy who had very short black hair. Many years later, I was standing in a queue behind a guy with flowing white locks, he turned, smiled and said _"hello Trish"_. I would never have recognised him and, actually, his hair really suited him.


----------



## Pinky

Whatever the length of hair, or even the absence of hair .. clean is a good thing!


----------



## Geezer Garage

I haven't cut my hair since my mom's funeral 15 yrs ago. Promised her I would, and a promise to mom needs to be kept. The beard is getting pretty long too. Mike


----------



## Lara

I'm pretty sure your Mom doesn't care about your hairstyle now...but if you haven't cut it in 15 years then do it for me 
I'm teasing you. I'll bet you look good.


----------



## Tully

C'est Moi said:


> It depends on the man and the hair.   My husband still has plenty of hair and he always looks cute to me when he gets a little "shaggy", though he hasn't had shoulder-length hair in decades.   I also can't stand to see an old gray-haired man with a "man bun" or a pony tail stringing down his back.   Just a personal preference.


Wish my missus liked shaggy I have long hair at 68 below shoulder length well groomed.
Had no shaggy for 20 years & am looking again to you know with someone!


----------



## Mr. Ed

I’m shooting for 36 inches length


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Some men look great with longish hair.
But no men look great with long _hairs._
You know, those from the ears and nose.






Nice eyes and eyebrows though!


----------



## garyt1957

Everytime I see an old guy with long hair I  imagine a guy trying way too hard to still be cool. and it ain't working.


----------



## Mr. Ed

garyt1957 said:


> Everytime I see an old guy with long hair I  imagine a guy trying way too hard to still be cool. and it ain't working.


Either that or the guy isn’t trying to be cool as something’s come natural.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I care how I look I just don’t care what anyone thinks about me looking the way I do.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

garyt1957 said:


> Everytime I see an old guy with long hair I  imagine a guy trying way too hard to still be cool. and it ain't working.


I used to be one of the guys who tried to be cool.
But when so many women told me how hot I was,
I’ve never tried looking cool ever since. Jesus looks
cool but the devil, he’s hot! And it’s easier to look
_like the devil_, I’ve found.


----------



## charry

I like long hair on older men …
both my stepsons have long hair, they are late 50s …..


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I know that many of us use fake names or pseudonyms on here
but I'm curious to know, are any of you ladies first named Delilah?
A friend of mine, Samson, asked me to ask for him.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Mr. Ed said:


> I care how I look I just don’t care what anyone thinks about me looking the way I do.


I don't care about the way you look either.
Just as long as it's not too long or too wrong.


----------



## glofran

NancyNGA said:


> I'll have to disagree with that.  If you shaved your head, you'd have to keep it shaved.  If you let it grow long, you can go weeks, months (or years) without ever spending time getting it cut.


I think a shaved head is way better than a "comb over".


----------



## JonSR77

61, long hair and a beard

three reasons...

1) my wife likes long hair

2) save money

3) don't have to shave every day or get frequent haircuts.

4) The aliens told me to do it and that chip they implanted in my head is very powerful.  So I do what they tell me, like a good boy.


----------



## jimintoronto

I have not cut my hair since 2019, so its about 19 inches long now. I wear it tied back in a tail. I have worn a beard since about age 25 and I am now 75, so about 50 years with a beard. It is about 3 inches long, but  I do shave my neck below my jaw line because the stubble rubs on my shirt collars and it is irritating. My wife has no problem with my hair or my  beard. JimB.


----------



## oldaunt

Your hair, your choice, just keep it clean and neat.


----------



## Devi

My husband has long hair; usually keeps it in a rubber-band type of thing. Long hair = se.xy


----------



## Bella

I don't care how people choose to wear their hair. I do like long hair on men but prefer how it looks when it's not _too_ long. They don't have to be movie stars or models. Those guys would look good with a cat on their heads. They can be young or old. It just needs to be clean and well groomed. I also like facial hair. My husband had a mustache and goatee. 

The hair works ... the beard needs a little help.



The hair is fine and the beard is well groomed.













Man bun? No ... just ... no, lol.








Ruby


----------



## Bella

These guys aren't over sixty, but I don't care. It's a *YES* from me! 



















Ruby


----------



## Paco Dennis

This bloke's hair is so long he carries it around with him like a rope


----------



## Bella

Paco Dennis said:


> This bloke's hair is so long he carries it around with him like a rope



Um ... it looks like _she's _carrying it!


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## IKE

To each his own but I've always kept my hair short.

Growing up my parents kept my hair short, went in the Army at 17 1/2 and they pretty much demanded that I keep it short and I continued with short hair after getting out of the military.

I get a haircut every four weeks (just got one yesterday afternoon) and get it cut back to what you'd call a longish 'burr' / 'buzz cut' kinda like the below pic and then four weeks later I do it again.......works for me.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Jetz said:


> I have a dear friend, male, over 60, with long hair. He's a very handsome man and over the years I have seen him
> with a variety of hair lengths. (Even shaved his head once!) Personally, no matter how clean and groomed, I think it
> makes him look older when his hair is long.
> 
> I'd love to hear some of your opinions on this subject. Ladies and men!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J.


I only care when a man's hair is longer, thicker, and silkier than mine!


----------

